# Dance classes in Dubai....



## bshah (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello everyone. I will be moving to Dubai as an expat. I looking at joining dance classes... I would love to learn Kathak & (or) any bollywood dances schools. Any reference/ contact would be of great help. Thanks


----------

